# Sam gets herself in 'HOT WATER'



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

It used to be Sadie who was always getting herself in trouble, but this time it was Sam.  

Mikko was in the nest that he shares with Pij'ette, who was having a bite to eat on the other side of the aviary. Well, it seems Sam thought she would fly to the nest to keep him company. Wrong!

Pij'ette, Sam's Mom, spotted her from across the aviary. She made a bee line to the nest. Sam is the white spot between Pij'ette & Mikko & she wasn't about to leave. They battled back & forth for about 10 minutes until Sam was finally sent back to her own nest.
Malio was probably thinking, "That's what you get Mikko for having *two* loves in your life."  

They should have been on their best behavior as Shi was visiting.  

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That was really a riot, watching them battle it out! I'd never seen them act like that before when I've been visiting. 

Luckily, Cindy was able to grab her camera while all the action was going on!

AND, NO ONE was gonna say "uncle" or is that "aunt!"

Malio seemed to be odd bird out and kept saying, "Hey, wha's happenin'?!" and "Wow! How'd y'all get in that little nest?!" and "Leave me outta this!"


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Very nice Cindy, I can't figure out if you are a terrific photographer, or your beautiful birds are just very photogenic. This is another beautiful visual that tells the story of your life with your birds.

I enjoy them very much,
Feather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Those pictures sure do tell a story, and such lovely pictures and lovely birds. Even when they are fighting they still look quite collected and poised. They never miss looking-good for the camera, do they Cindy?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Do you ever wonder what goes on when you're NOT there?

You might need to get a "Nanny cam"!

Pidgey


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Looks like you have a pigeon soap opera going on here. You have some very beautiful guy and gals.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Feather said:


> Very nice Cindy,
> *I can't figure out if you are a terrific photographer, or your beautiful birds are just very photogenic.*
> This is another beautiful visual that tells the story of your life with your birds.
> 
> ...


Why of course it's the former, Feather.  
Actually, I think it's a combination of a few things. Yes, *very* photogenic birds, a good camera, not the top of the line but one that gets the job done, good lighting & *lots* of luck.  


*"They never miss looking-good for the camera, do they Cindy?" *
No, they sure don't Treesa. I've taught them well.  


*"Do you ever wonder what goes on when you're NOT there?"*
That's not very often, but yes, I do Pidgey. 

*
"Looks like you have a pigeon soap opera going on here. 
You have some very beautiful guy and gals."*
These guys are always up to something Pete, especially Mikko & Malio, the white Capuchines.  
Thank you. They are our feathered treasures. 

Cindy


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Cindy,

Gorgeous Birds! Great photos! Funny Captions!! Keep them coming!  

Lindi


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi Cindy

I must agree with Feather - you always have stunning photographs!!! they are really good even though they are cut down to less than 100kb!!!


----------

